# Now this is a pest!!!



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok all you guys who freak out about a lil mantis or rock crab... check out this bad boy...

http://oregonreef.com/sub_worm.htm

That is what sleepless nights are made of...

-me


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

ew, ew and eeeeeeeewwwwwwwww. That gives me the creeps just thinking about a 7 foot worm living in my house.....blech


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Polycheates are really a pain. Various pacific reefs have huge worms like that. Hawaii has really big ones that fisherman pull up on long deep trawls. They grow really fast, so that 3 inches a month is not really unusual. Some of my professors would go nuts over this stuff. I may print this out and bring it to one of them, see if I can get a species ID.

PS. I would have worn work gloves, because many polycheates are very poisonous....


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that was huge.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow right in my home state, gross


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like some lungfish food...


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I could not touch that. No matter if the tank was worth 100$ or 1M$ I would Blow it the heck up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could you just imagine that thing coming out of the tank at night to feed on you........it will wait until you are asleep and then attach itself to your neck; or into your ear....


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

lohachata said:


> could you just imagine that thing coming out of the tank at night to feed on you........it will wait until you are asleep and then attach itself to your neck; or into your ear....


Now that made me laugh.


----------

